#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-01
<akgraner> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #182 is now available  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue182
<wintellect> \o
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> czajkowski: who are people in the photos you tweeted?
<nigelb> unusually only photo numbers got tweeted and not the subject
<czajkowski> nigelb: 1st one iwth 3 people in them are my cousins and my sister
<czajkowski> the one holding the baby is my aunt
<czajkowski> still not got the hang of tweeeting with the pics and adding subject
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: the baby photo looks particularly cute :)
<czajkowski> aye she finally went to sleep after we ate our lunch and decided not to sleep while we tried to eat
<nigelb> must've been good entertainment, heeh
 * issyl0 detaches screen quickly before she gets distracted by IRC - revision a-go-go!
<issyl0> But hello, I will return shortly.
<issyl0> Boo.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-02
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1988
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> thanks nhandler!
<nhandler> :)
<elky> would it be terribly wrong to hope someone can put the IWD story comp voting link up on fridge at some point in the next 6 days?
<nigelb> nhandler: ^ ;)
<nhandler> elky: If you send me an email with what you put up (or a link to a blog post or something similar), I should be able to take care of it
<MarkDude> elky great interview on the Fridge. I missed it in FC magazine
<MarkDude> Ubuntu Women should be its own bullet point IMO.
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> REMINDER: UW Project Team Meeting - today March 2, 2010 - 2100UTC in #ubuntu-women-project Agenda: http://tinyurl.com/yglkr9v
<czajkowski> Group honors three women for contributions to tech  http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=223101100
 * AlanBell likes the agenda
<czajkowski> AlanBell: agenda or agenda layout ;)
<AlanBell> both
<AlanBell> measurable goals ftw
<AlanBell> mootbot friendly layout ftw
 * czajkowski nods and smiles
<Pendulum> AlanBell: as an FYI, there are actually 2 women up for membership today
<maco2> oh?
<AlanBell> yup
<Pendulum> issyl0 and a French woman who goes by kinouchou
<AlanBell> I spotted that
 * Pendulum has a habit of looking at wikis of people up for membership and seeing if she can figure out who is likely to get membership and who isn't
<Pendulum> I see no reason to stop now that I no longer have to worry about my wiki
<Mamarok> when is that meeting?
<AlanBell> there was a developer board membership meeting too I think
<Pendulum> today at 20:00 UTC
<Pendulum> was there? (I don't follow those as much as I have no idea how developer board stuff goes)
<Mamarok> oh, 2 meetings to attend today then :)
<AlanBell> I don't know who (if anyone) was up for that one, just saw it on the fridge
 * Pendulum is hoping to be able to attend the meetings today, but isn't sure if it'll be possible :-/
<maco2> the DMB is probably just going to be discussing archive reorg stuff some more
<maco2> unless there's someone up for core dev
<maco2> everything other than core-dev has been delegated, i think
<Pendulum> *nods* I meant EMEA and UW meetings :)
<maco2> and i think usually "such-and-such is going for core-dev" is discussed on mailing lists beforehand so that the DMB can get input from others such as the MOTU Council
<MichelleQ1> hi al
<MichelleQ1> all, rather
<Pendulum> hi MichelleQ1
<akgraner> UDS ANNOUNCED!! Announcing The 10.10 !Ubuntu Developer Summit - http://www.jonobacon.org/ - check it out!
<Pendulum> :)
<issyl0> :D
<issyl0> If only I knew when my RS exam... wait, I do... I had a sheet of paper here somewhere... haha that's a laugh
<issyl0> 18th!  WIN!
<maco2> i have two exams on the 10th
<maco2> will have to see if i can take them early
<issyl0> Awww :(
<Pendulum> I'm due to quit my job around then. I may tell them I'm leaving a week earlier than I originally planned on making my final day
<akgraner> hey anyone in here a Fridge admin?
<MichelleQ1> "Not I," quacked the duck.
 * issyl0 goes to get caffeine.
<Pendulum> issyl0: don't over-caffinate
<issyl0> I know, I know :)
<MichelleQ1> just sufficiently caffeinate.  :)
<Pendulum> well, yeah, but no point in making yourself jittery
<issyl0> Pendulum: that's erm what I'm trying to stop ;)
<akgraner> maco2, can you dent from the ubuntuwomen group about the meeting in an hour :-) and attach the agenda pls  - if you don't mind
<issyl0> But it's a different kind of jittery, agreed.
<maco2> akgraner: dented
<akgraner> Thanks!  who else can dent as ubuntuwomen?
<maco2> akgraner: anyone who has joined the group :P
<akgraner> well don't you have to log in to get it to come from ubuntuwomen
<maco2> no, its a group
<maco2> anyone who has joined the group can send to it by putting !ubuntuwomen in their message
<maco2> it's not a separate account
<akgraner> Oh I thought is was set up as a seperate account so that it comes from ubuntuwomen and doesn't just use the group name  - oops sorry I misunderstood how it was set up :-(
<maco2> i dont think there's an account..
<akgraner> :-) no worries
<akgraner> 15 minutes :-)
<Pendulum> btw, issyl0 is up right now at the EMEA meeting
<akgraner> yep it is almost that time folks :-)
<maco2> issyl0's in!
<maco2> rikkikite: hi rikki!
<maco2> issyl0 just got voted in as an ubuntu member
<issyl0> Well that was an interrogation and a half!
<akgraner> ok lets get started - maco can you remind folks in -women to come here pls :-)
<maco2> rikkikite: oh er, this is mackenzie. we met at OLF.
<rikkikite> hi all
<akgraner> hey rikkikite  :-)
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 21:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> here is the agenda for today's meeting - it is a bit long   - but wanted to start the discussion
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/March2010/Agenda
<pleia2> issyl0: congrats! :D
<akgraner> also for this meeting the mootbot-uk is a new mootbot with will give some different outputs
<maco2> akgraner: the thing we were talking about about a blog the other day isnt on the agenda. is it being included in the "PR" agenda item?
<akgraner> Congrats issyl0 !
<akgraner> maco2, yes
<akgraner> so who is here for the meeting?
<maco2> o/
<akgraner> 0/
<maiatoday> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<pleia2> o/ (but at work, so standard conditions apply ;))
<rikkikite> o/
<AlanBell> present, but on a blackberry
<Pendulum> (/me is also at work so maybe only partially here)
<axolote> present
<akgraner> alright I am sure there will be others who join in as we progress through the agenda
<valorie> I'm here
<sil> present
<issyl0> akgraner, pleia2, thanksssss!
<akgraner> welcome everyone I'll give you a sec to open the wiki
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Open Items
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Open Items
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - MENTORING PROGRAM - Reviving the Mentoring program. Why? Ubuntu has many training programs and yet some folks forget that its sometimes harder to ask silly questions and learn with a room full of strangers on irc. Some points to consider:
<akgraner>     * The focus should be on women being encouraged and getting one-one mentoring for any technical task of her choice (sometimes this choice can be difficult and needs advice)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - MENTORING PROGRAM - Reviving the Mentoring program. Why? Ubuntu has many training programs and yet some folks forget that its sometimes harder to ask silly questions and learn with a room full of strangers on irc. Some points to consider:
<popey> o/
<akgraner> svaksha, added this to the agenda but I believe it is something we all want to see succeed...
<Mamarok> o/
<akgraner> right now I believe we have people listed on the wiki who are are willing to be mentors - but is anyone actively mentoring anyone?
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringFAQ
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringFAQ
<issyl0> Hello.
<Mamarok> akgraner: nobody reported any mentorship AFAIK
<akgraner> and here is the link to the mentoring program as it appears on the website - http://www.ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html
<valorie> it would be nice if both those giving and getting mentoring would blog about it
<Mamarok> so maybe if mentors actually have mentees they should report it, either on their blog and/or on the wiki
<Mamarok> valorie: :)
<valorie> gmta
<valorie> lol
<Pendulum> should someone maybe actually blog about the mentorship program?
<Mamarok> that would be useful, indeed
<akgraner> [idea] blog about mentorship program
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  blog about mentorship program
<Pendulum> it's not something we necessarily talk about and it may need a little publicity
<Mamarok> to make it known to a wider public
 * Mamarok plans a blog
<maco2> im not activey mentoring anyone atm. tell me if you want to learn about motu!
<akgraner> [idea] mentors and mentees talk about it/discuss it as well blog, mailing lists, irc etc
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  mentors and mentees talk about it/discuss it as well blog, mailing lists, irc etc
<akgraner> who on the team has blogs?
<akgraner> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<akk> o/
<maco2> o/
<pleia2> we can look at planet.ubuntu-women.org for that :)
<Mamarok> o/
<maco2> pleia2: haha fair point
<Mamarok> and maybe encourage those who are not on planet yet to get added
<akgraner> pleia2, you beat me to that I wanted people to see who all in here has blogs then point to planet ubuntu-women :-)
<czajkowski> I'll blog about it, not down as a mentor but shall blog and poke folks
<akgraner> so I don't think getting the word out will be an issues - what about the program as it is right now besides communication needs to be revamped?
<akgraner> besides outward community facing communication I mean
<akgraner> suggestions? ideas? wish list?
<axolote> As someone who is really stoked about the Opportunistic Developer possibilities, I'd love to see some mentorship in some of the tools that are being pushed for app development (e.g., python, desktopcouch,pygtk, quickly, bazaar, ground control, etc.)
<akgraner> [idea] -  Opportunistic Developer possibilities, I'd love to see some mentorship in some of the tools that are being pushed for app development (e.g., python, desktopcouch,pygtk, quickly, bazaar, ground control, etc.)
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  -  Opportunistic Developer possibilities, I'd love to see some mentorship in some of the tools that are being pushed for app development (e.g., python, desktopcouch,pygtk, quickly, bazaar, ground control, etc.)
<maco2> heh bazaar is the only one of those i can use
<Pendulum> I really think pushing for female mentors when possible
<maco2> axolote: i hear ground control is broken right now due to the openid changes to launchpad
<akk> axolote: Do we have any mentees who want help with development? I didn't think we did.
<axolote> maco2: yes it is.
<akgraner> [idea] more female mentors
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  more female mentors
<valorie> sorry, my wireless cut out
<valorie> reading up
<maco2> akgraner: if we do, i havent heard about them, cuz development is what i'm willing to mentor on
<akk> Me too.
<maiatoday> I wouldn't mind doing some dev work
<maco2> er
<maco2> that was aimed at akk
<maiatoday> being a mentee that is
<akk> I had the impression we had a substantial list of mentor volunteers but no mentees ever asked.
<maiatoday> I'll mail you maco2
<maco2> maiatoday: ok
<akgraner> [action] those willing to be mentors make sure you are listed on the mentors page
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  those willing to be mentors make sure you are listed on the mentors page
<pleia2> would mentors have to be "ubuntu women mentors" or can we link people up with existing mentorship programs? (i'd prefer the latter)
<pleia2> the latter is kinda what we do now, it's just not documented
<Pendulum> I think it should be a mix of both
<pleia2> yeah
<Pendulum> because if I asked in UW for a mentor, I'd be specifically looking for a female mentor for whatever reason
<axolote> i think we should accept any help/metorship that is available
<pleia2> I dunno, a lot of women come here looking for direction
<akgraner> [idea] link ubuntu women project team members up with existing mentors in the community
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  link ubuntu women project team members up with existing mentors in the community
<Pendulum> but I recognize that for some people what they're really looking for is general direction
<pleia2> not specifically women to mentor them, just *someone*
<pleia2> since they don't know where to start in the community
<axolote> eventually, as more women become more comfortable with developing, we can get more women mentoring other women.
<axolote> But, I think that in the context of "opportunistic development", we can really get more women contributing on the development side, provided we have other experienced people willing to mentor in the aforementioned tools.
<Pendulum> I would suggest, however, that when we know that there is a women-friendly mentor out in the community (whether female or male or chicken) that we direct that way since as much as I hate to say it, there are people in the Ubuntu community who are not
<maco2> axolote: pykde and kapptemplate too?
<pleia2> Pendulum: *nod*
<maiatoday> maybe the concept of a buddy from ubuntu-women more than a mentor just to encourage whoever is being mentored to take a step
<akgraner> so how does the sound over the next two weeks we update/create a list of UW team members who are willing to mentor or who need mentorship
<maco2> axolote: those are the tools im currently learning to use. apparently kapptemplate is like kde's version of quickly
<axolote> maco2: of course :)  Those were just examples, hence the e.g., :)
<pleia2> I just don't really like the idea of a static mentor list since it gets outdated so quickly, and leveraging existing programs as well will really broaden the ability for us to offer mentors
<axolote> maiatoday: yeah, a dev buddy would be great too.
<akgraner> also durning the next 2 weeks we clean up the wiki's and get the pages polished
<akk> What is the current mentoring page?
<akk> Googling for ubuntu women mentors took me to http://ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html
<akgraner> akk, I am not sure we have a list as of right now other than the team list
<maco2> akk: a static page on ubuntu-women.org, not even a wiki page
<akk> which doesn't list either me or maco
<pleia2> that static page links to a bunch of wiki page
<pleia2> s
<akgraner> akk - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringFAQ
<maco2> though i think we started making a list on the wiki..
<akk> so it looks like we have an out-of-date page that's first on google
<valorie> perhaps the static page should just point to a wiki page?
<pleia2> akk: yeah, it's all a mess :) that's why we are having this meeting
<valorie> explain the basics > wiki which can be kept up-to-date
<pleia2> all need to be rewritten
<akk> Weird, just a month or two ago I got mail asking for my info to update the mentoring page, so I figured that part had been updated.
<akgraner> so who can take ownership of cleaning up the mentoring wiki's
<akgraner> and who can help
<akk> What happened to that info?
<akgraner> people were cleaning and adding to this page - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles
<akgraner> akk this is the one people were working 2 weeks or so ago
<akk> I'm not even on that page -- never heard of it before.
<akk> But no, the mail I'm talking about was specifically for "the" mentoring page (I guess there isn't just one, though).
<akgraner> so the action item is to clean up the mentoring wiki's but who will talk the lead on that?
<akgraner> akk I haven't seem one :-(
<akk> There was also a question about "are you willing to mentor guys, since we don't have any women asking?"
<akgraner> wouldn't that be up to the individual mentor?
<pleia2> akk: are you sure you're not thinking of debian women?
<pleia2> they just redid their mentoring program a couple months ago
<akk> pleia2: I just found the message -- yes, maybe it was for Debian, not Ubuntu. The message wasn't very clear and I guess I just assumed Ubuntu.
<akk> Okay, sorry, I was confused.
<axolote> Sorry, so which page is or will be the official mentoring page?
<maco2> i think it should be the wiki pae
<maco2> *page
<maco2> easier to update
<pleia2> maco2: +1
<akgraner> [ACTION] clean up mentoring wiki pages  - then roll out a campaign to communicate it to the community
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  clean up mentoring wiki pages  - then roll out a campaign to communicate it to the community
<Pendulum> if I can get some guidance, I'm willing to do it
<akgraner> [ACTION] Pendulum to drive efforts to clean up wiki's with guidance from team members
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Pendulum to drive efforts to clean up wiki's with guidance from team members
<pleia2> I can help too, and since I have access to the server I can sort out getting our menu and that static page removed/redirected
<Pendulum> pleia2: good since I definitely can't do that bit, thanks :)
<akgraner> once we have the wiki's polished we can take that and clean up with website - yes?
<axolote> just to confirm, we're referring to this page?: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringFAQ
<pleia2> axolote: referring to all our mentoring pages
<akgraner> and all the supporting pages
<pleia2> there are a number of them
<akgraner> pleia2,  - once the wiki's represent the mentoring program correctly - will be an easy fix to clean up that area on the website?
<pleia2> akgraner: yep
<axolote> okay, so the one on ubuntu-women.org as well, + others. okay, got it.
<pleia2> I can change the link in the menu and set up a redirect on http://ubuntu-women.org/mentoring.html
<akgraner> pleia2, will you take ownership of transition the wiki info to the website and do you want to train anyone to help with that?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'll do it
<akgraner> ie mentor :-)
<pleia2> I can train someone else too, but we'd also need to give them shell access to the server (this is done by contacting canonical, can take a while)
<akgraner> pleia2, ahh ok :-) thanks!!
<Pendulum> pleia2: well depending on how extensive the wiki clean up needs to be ;)
<akgraner> [ACTION] pleia2 to make sure the website reflects the wiki's when the wiki's are completed to team satisfaction
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to make sure the website reflects the wiki's when the wiki's are completed to team satisfaction
<akgraner> ok next topic then
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - INCREASING NUMBER OF WOMEN UBUNTU MEMBERS - Percentage targets for proportion of women Ubuntu Members to be discussed further
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - INCREASING NUMBER OF WOMEN UBUNTU MEMBERS - Percentage targets for proportion of women Ubuntu Members to be discussed further
<akgraner> This was discussed back in January - and AlanBell bell has done a remarkable job setting the spreadsheets and wiki's with all the data
<akgraner> I am not convinced that we should target Ubuntu Memebership right away
<akgraner> I think increased Ubuntu Membership will happen as we become more active in the areas listed as measurable goals under new business
<AlanBell> neither am I!
<axolote> I agree.
<pleia2> +1
<AlanBell> it is a side effect of everything the group does
<valorie> I hope we continue to encourage, promote, and high five new members though
<akgraner> Is there anyone who would like to help AlanBell maintain the metrics
<maiatoday> if there are more active women, membership will follow by itself
<AlanBell> it is measurable and can have targets against it
<pleia2> it's great to keep track of so we can measure progress
<AlanBell> but they should be achieved by just getting more people involved
<czajkowski> I'll help AlanBell with the maintaining of the metrics?
<valorie> well, and always saying 'you can do it'
<akgraner> also any objections looking at the new items on the agenda as this ties into those?
<valorie> and being willing to help with wikis and such
<AlanBell> I see it as a good measure of the overall sucess of the project
<akgraner> [ACTION] czajkowski to help AlanBell bell with updating ubuntu membership metrics
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  czajkowski to help AlanBell bell with updating ubuntu membership metrics
<AlanBell> thanks czajkowski !
<akgraner> [idea] review and present this data at UDS  - as a way to measure overall community change
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  review and present this data at UDS  - as a way to measure overall community change
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nay bother
<akgraner> thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> good idea also
<valorie> thank you, and thank you to Pendulum too
<akgraner> and by change I hope it will show progress, growth, etc by both men and women but over time see some balance
 * valorie is jammed right now and can't offer to volunteer any more....
<akgraner> [ACTION] akgraner to talk to community team about best ways to present metrics at UDS
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to talk to community team about best ways to present metrics at UDS
<akgraner> ok so we have about 15 mins left - so I am not going to lay out all the agenda items but will run through them right quick and post them to the mailing list for further discussion - is that ok with you all?
<akgraner> however there is one that need some discussion today -
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - New Items
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - New Items
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - UBUNTU WOMEN DAY - International Women's Day: Ubuntu Women's Day - Highlighting women within the Ubuntu Community
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - UBUNTU WOMEN DAY - International Women's Day: Ubuntu Women's Day - Highlighting women within the Ubuntu Community
<akgraner> so it was suggested that we have an Ubuntu Women day where the Ubuntu Community is encouraged to take a back from Ada Love Day and blog about women in the Ubuntu Community
<akgraner> what do you all think?  Considering March 8th is around the corner if we are going to do this we need to get it announced NLT tomorrow morning
<akgraner> comments, concerns. ideas, objections???
<Pendulum> I think it's generally a good idea
<czajkowski> Is it a a bit late, would it be best to put aside a month some time to do this ? like May month of blog about women in Ubuntun ?
<czajkowski> is there enough time is what I'm trying to get at
<valorie> question -- are there other 'month of blog' stuff in Ubuntu?
<akgraner> also the voting for our Other competiton will be on the Fridge if it is not already and to various blogs and mailing lists - one it hits the Fridge can you all that have blogs grab it an get it out as well?
<czajkowski> valorie: no idea, was just an idea tbh. I'd rather do something properly then half assed with a week to do it
<valorie> I'm just wondering if we advocate for a month of blogging about women, if there would be a backlash against that
<maco2> valorie: not that im aware of
<czajkowski> valorie: same could be said about a day, shrugs
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm not sure my concern is valid
<akgraner> valorie, czajkowski  - I think if we all blogged about it and it was on the Fridge - as well as Ubuntu User, OMG!Ubuntu, workwithu, and all the mailing lists we could get some good feedback
<valorie> but when I think about Skud's blog and etc. -- ugh
<czajkowski> akgraner: I think it's a great idea don't get me wrong, just 6 days to do so means it may not get done well
<akgraner> this would be on March 8th, in conjunction with International Women's Day
<axolote> If it is too late for international women's day, perhaps the blogging could coincide with the april ubuntu release.
<czajkowski> axolote: nice idea
<pleia2> we could just promote http://findingada.com/
<akgraner> pleia2, that was the other idea :-)
<pleia2> ah yes, I see now :)
<axolote> there will be increased interest in ubuntu in general at that time (per usual), so a blogging blast might be good visibility for ubuntu women.
<akgraner> So reserve this idea for March 24? and promote the heck out of Finding Ada
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> 24/03 sounds way more atainable
<Pendulum> we could do it as Ubuntu Women do Finding Ada, and ask people in the Ubuntu community to especially look within itself for women
<akgraner> [Action]  - Ubuntu Women Project to promote http://findingada.com/  - and encourage community members to look at women with the Ubuntu Community as well
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:   - Ubuntu Women Project to promote http://findingada.com/  - and encourage community members to look at women with the Ubuntu Community as well
<akgraner> ok 4 mins
<czajkowski> Can I just make one suggestion, when schedling meetings can we try and not clash or run close to meetings taking place in -meeting in case some folks are in there that are in here also, happened last time loco council one and I had to split between two, and tonight membership board was on so if folks go for membership they may ahve to split between 2
<akgraner> I'll look at the schedule closer :-)
<akgraner> the other new items I will take to the mailing list
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Announcements
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements
 * valorie is glad to finally make it to a meeting!
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - SCaLE 8x - http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - SCaLE 8x - http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/
<akgraner> thank you to all the Ubuntu Women team members who were able to make there and meet up, attend and contribute to the success of SCaLE8x, WIOS, Ubucons et al
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - International Women's Day Competition Voting - ends march 7th, 2400UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - International Women's Day Competition Voting - ends march 7th, 2400UTC
<akgraner> You should see the write on the Fridge about this today  - please grab it and get it out to the community when you see it
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Reminder that Ubuntu Opportunistic Developer Week ongoing this week and ends on March 6th
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Reminder that Ubuntu Opportunistic Developer Week ongoing this week and ends on March 6th
<akgraner> please attend if you can and if you can't and you can blog about it please do
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Events - http://fossevents.org/
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Events - http://fossevents.org/
<akgraner> also reminder that this calendar exists if an open source event you know about is not on there please send the info - czajkowski and issyl0  both help with this calendar
<akgraner> alrighty sorry for the rush of stuff in the last 15 mins
<issyl0> Yes, and that calendar is fossevents.org
<czajkowski> thats what the link says :)
<akgraner> meeting in two weeks  - to start working on goals for Lucid, and see where the mentoring program stands?
<issyl0> czajkowski: oh, yeah.  Sorry, that's me not reading above where the HL was :P
<issyl0> Woo, OK.
<akgraner> it that ok with everyone
<akgraner> I'll check the calendar to see what other events are going on and do my best to see that people aren't split between meetings
<AlanBell> sounds good
<axolote> yup.
<Pendulum> akgraner: can we try a day other than Thursday if possible? since Tuesdays seem to be meeting day for everyone so may contribute to the level of people being split
<Pendulum> err... other than Tuesday
<akgraner> alright then if there are no overriding objections
<czajkowski> aye tuesday does seem to be rather Ubuntu meeting tastic
<akgraner> I'll take a look and and see if I can't come up with a poll that excludes other meetings yet gives the best neutral time zones :-)
<akgraner> [Action] - meeting in two weeks  - to start working on goals for Lucid, and see where the mentoring program stands
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - meeting in two weeks  - to start working on goals for Lucid, and see where the mentoring program stands
<akgraner> anything else?
<akgraner> going once
<akgraner> going twice
<akgraner> Thanks everyone see you in two weeks!
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 22:07.
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100302
<AlanBell> instaminutes :-)
<maiatoday> don't even have to add water
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you!
<axolote> wow, nice. :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, I am loving this bot!
<pleia2> neat
<akgraner> Logs, action items, minutes all right there
 * MichelleQ1 just walked through the door. 
<MichelleQ1> sigh.  Will read the logs.
<akgraner> can you all take a look at the logs right quick - I am of the mind set that very little will need to be added to them?  do we still need separate notes?
<akgraner> Other than the measurable goals that will go to the list for discussion b/c we didn't get to those
<Pendulum> the only thing is if we want a separate list of attendees
<AlanBell> I would be very interested in opinions of the minutes from the bot, and things you would change about them. The aim is to have the post-meeting procedure be copy-paste-done
<akgraner> Daviey, I am loving the mootbot-uk many thanks to you and AlanBell for hacking on it
<AlanBell> Pendulum: look at the bottom!
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100302#People Present
<Pendulum> AlanBell: ah, hadn't gotten that far yet!
<Pendulum> sorry!
<akgraner> Pendulum, they are just in a different area on the wiki
<AlanBell> it summarises people present, actions recorded and vote outcomes (although that bit is a bit broken in the live bot at the moment)
<axolote> logs look great to me, imho.
<axolote> i have a quick question about the members list on the profiles page (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles): are those members of the launchpad team or official ubuntu members who are also members of the launchpad team, or else? :)
<AlanBell> else
<valorie> AlanBell: why is your name the only underlined one in the list of attendees?
<Pendulum> axolote: they're anyone who felt like putting themselves on the list
<AlanBell> I have a CamelCase name
<valorie> ah, got it
<valorie> lol
 * valorie should go by ValOrie
<AlanBell> that is why all the nicks are wrapped in verbatim tags
<valorie> lol
<AlanBell> we had a -uk meeting and all the links to me just looked silly
<axolote> cool. thanks pendulum.
<akgraner> because his irc nick is the same as his wiki page name - right
<valorie> well, he doesn't have a wikipage
<valorie> on our wiki
<AlanBell> akgraner: it is worse for people who have a camelcase IRC name that isn't the wiki
<AlanBell> oh, good point, like I don't here.
<valorie> I used to go by ValorieZ
<valorie> but I don't like the look of that
<valorie> so angular
<valorie> looks super in pen and ink
<valorie> esp. in italic
<Pendulum> valorie: I can picture that in a really nice blue pen looking stunning
<valorie> Zs are so fun to write
<valorie> I used to a lot of calligraphy
<Pendulum> erm... I'm not a publishing geek at all... really...
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I grew up watching Zorro, and loved his swish swish swish
<valorie> birth name was Cowan
<valorie> so didn't get that Z until I was married
<MichelleQ1> I've never mastered the cursive Q.
<MichelleQ1> so of course I named a kid with a Q name.
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> my parents chose not to name my brother something because one of them couldn't spell it, I wonder if they took ability to write it into account too
<Pendulum> (the name they rejected was Llywelyn, or one of the spellings thereof)
<MichelleQ1> yeah, I don't think I'd keep that one straight, either
<Pendulum> as much as I like it as a name, I suspect picking something different also did much to keep him from being beat-up on the playground
<Pendulum> (considering we grew up in the US)
<MichelleQ1> I'm inclined to agree
<valorie> a big fat pen-drawn Q is a thing of beauty
<MichelleQ1> Indeed.  I just fail miserably at it.
<valorie> I love all the letters, really
<valorie> loved my callig. classes
<MichelleQ1> it's truly an art.
<valorie> oh gosh, the beautiful old hand-done bibles and other documents
<valorie> I'm in awe
<MichelleQ1> I'm trying to remember...  there was a project a while back that scanned ancient texts and put them into an accessible database.
<MichelleQ1> you could examine the decorated texts from the comfort of one's own computer.
<MichelleQ1> it was fabulous
<valorie> yes, I've seen some of that
<valorie> if I ever get to go to Scotland again, I hope to visit one of the big libraries and see some of their ancient texts
<MichelleQ1> I'm trying desperately to remember it for you, valorie.  I'm googling it now.
<valorie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illuminated_manuscript#See_also
<valorie> has loads of projects
<valorie> the British Library has an immense collection
<valorie> the French are putting much of that material online as well
<valorie> and the Irish Nat. Library and/or Archives
<MichelleQ1> it may be the British Library that I'm thinking of.  It's been years since I had to reference it
<valorie> in fact, mediaval docs of all sorts are starting to become available at a great rate
<MichelleQ1> BWAHAHAHAHA!  My daughter (4) is in her room singing Journey's "Don't Stop Believing" at the top of her lungs.
 * MichelleQ1 ends tangent.
<valorie> legal documents, old wills, etc.
<valorie> it's super
<MichelleQ1> valorie: I think this was the one I used http://www.kb.nl/manuscripts/
<valorie> MichelleQ1: one of the best hairbrush songs EVAR
<MichelleQ1> absolutely!
<valorie> my daughter's favorite was Bon Jovi
<akgraner> AlanBell, so you just grabbed the text file and dropped on a wiki or did you have to do something else special?
<AlanBell> nothing special
<AlanBell> http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-women-project.moin.20100302_2100.txt
<AlanBell> that is the source and I copied and pasted into the wiki page
<akgraner> that's what I thought :-)
<AlanBell> any manual editing required is a bug
<akgraner> ahh gotcha
<akgraner> that is so much easier  :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-03
<Pendulum> evenin
<IdleOne> evening Pendulum :)
<AlanBell> 27/564 = 4.8%
<pleia2> so close :)
<AlanBell> an all time high
<pleia2> \o/
<valorie> nice!
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/members.ods if you want to have a play with the data
<pleia2> AlanBell: post to the list as a followup to highvoltage's email re: 5%?
 * AlanBell goes to read his email
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> AlanBell: nice, almost there
 * switchgirl sent http://paste.ubuntu.com/387481/ to a cathlic adoption agency that is geting the law changed so they can reject gay couples
<valorie> switchgirl: can we take this into the other U-W channel please?
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387488/ why wont grub upgrade
<switchgirl> ?
<switchgirl> :(
<AlanBell> try without the ipod plugged in
<switchgirl> AlanBell, i unplugged it
<AlanBell> not sure that is the issue, just I see it trying to install to all partitions and one of them is the ipod. You will probably find more awake people in -uk at this time.
<akgraner> hey all  - I finish the email to the list in just a few - I don't think I mentioned it to many people but my mom is undergoing radiation treatments for breast cancer and she is now having some pretty painful side effects so after the meeting yesterday, I spent some time with her as it was not an easy evening for her...  just wanted you all to know
<czajkowski> akgraner: *hugs*
<czajkowski> akgraner: if you wanna skype later on you know where I am
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks  - I appreciate that :-)
<Mamarok> akgraner: *hugs*, all my wishes
<akgraner> Mamarok, thanks!
<akgraner> I just didn't want you all to think I was slacking...  :-)
<Mamarok> akgraner: no problem :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: hardly, this is you! chill :)
<pleia2> started team report stuffs for feb here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<pleia2> as always, add things I forgot :)
<pleia2> I'll post them to the main team reports page on saturdayish
<czajkowski> just poked my loco
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> we've a member who has taken on the role
<pleia2> nhandler's reminder emails ftw
<czajkowski> :)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> I'm thinking about setting up an automated reminder system for stuff like team reports and meetings. I think it could come in handy
<rww> nhandler sends out reminder emails?
<rww> I want reminder emails!
<pleia2> rww: yeah, to the loco contacts list
<czajkowski> nhandler: you rock
<rww> ah. I should probably get on that. I'm not a LoCo contact, but I'm informally in charge of poking LoCo people about team reports...
<pleia2> yeah, I've never been a loco contact either
<pleia2> probably a poorly named list tbh :)
<nhandler> rww: The list is pretty low volume, but it has lots of useful info sent to it
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-04
<akgraner> Notes, Logs, highlights etc from meeting yesterday sent to mailing list - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002541.html
<akgraner> Can someone post this to our forums please?
<nhandler> I just read through the notes, any reason for not using the LP api for that spreadsheet ?
<akgraner> does it tell you gender?
<akgraner> nhandler, AlanBell would be able to answer that best...
<akgraner> AlanBell, ^^^^^  so you see the question when you log in...  thanks!
<nhandler> No, it doesn't support telling you the gender of someone. But it could start by generating a list of all Uuntu members who are on the Ubuntu Women's team
<akgraner> yeah he grabbed all that, but it scripts hang on the pulling info b/c of merged team that seems to be orphaned that is showing up in the list
<akgraner> UW Team admins can't delete it  - so it has been requested to have it removed by the LP folks and it has been forwarded to the right folks  -iirc
<nhandler> akgraner: Ah, ~ubuntu-press-team-merged is the culprit
<maco2> huh?
<akgraner> nhandler, yeppers
<nhandler> Fixing the date in the /topic maco2 ?
<maco2> yep
<akgraner> maco2, it's an orphaned group, that was merged a while back that causes scripts to hang when ran against the UW launchpad team
<maco2> wait is the next date set yer?
<maco2> *yet
<maco2> i was gonna put TBD
<akgraner> nope not yet
* maco2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next meeting: TBD |  Vote for your Fav - "How I discovered Ubuntu" story at http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen
<akgraner> Reminder - team reports are due this Sunday  - IF you have something to add please take a look at the team reporting page http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage and/or the announcement from the Mailing list  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002542.html
<akgraner> Thanks!
<akgraner> also can someone snag this and add to our forums as well - thanks again!  :-)
<maco2> kk
<akgraner> Thanks!
<elky> sunday? aww. Can't they wait until monday's happened?
<akgraner> Here are the announcements from the meeting Tuesday - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002543.html
<akgraner> also can someone grab these and add them to our forums as well :-)  thanks again!
<akgraner> elky, I wish but they are needed for UWN :-)
<elky> awwwwwwwww. if they wait, then UWN can announce the winners
<czajkowski> akgraner: morning
 * elky flails and whimpers
<akgraner> and on that note I am catching some zzzz's - see you all in a few hours - :-)
<elky> (i mean, after jono that is)
<czajkowski> akgraner: catch you later
<akgraner> czajkowski, morning and good night :-)
<akgraner> elky - thanks for getting the write up out - had to take care of something that took longer than I thought!
<akgraner> night for real now
<AlanBell> nhandler: it does use launchpadlib
<AlanBell> and I added some error trapping to jump over the deleted team
<AlanBell> it is basically the same code I use to go through the ubuntu-members group but as there are no nested groups (apart from the broken one) it is a bit simpler
<AlanBell> ideally the code would also use the google docs API to stuff the results directly into a google docs spreadsheet and have graphs and things that magically update
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Women & Technology 1999 - 2009    http://girlygeekdom.com/inspiration/women-technology-1999-2009/?
<Pendulum> akgraner: ping?
<czajkowski> Intersting Fast Facts on Women & Marketing (in the US) http://kuex.us/843c
<akgraner> Pendulum, pong
<czajkowski> http://girlygeekdom.com/education/ada-lovelace-inspirations-pledge/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GirlyGeekdom+%28GirlyGeekdom+Blog%29&utm_content=Twitter
<AlanBell> w00t
<AlanBell> oops
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> I w00ted in the wrong window
<Pendulum> I was going to say, w00t isn't in this channel
<AlanBell> mouse.pl is great most of the time
<AlanBell> but sometimes it flips windows seemingly all by itself
<pleia2> akgraner: are we doing another ubuntu women session this UOW?
<akgraner> pleia2, we can :-)
<pleia2> I'm thinking if we do, we drop the "why does UW exist" thing
<pleia2> just dive in to what we're doing and how awesome we are
<akgraner> yep we can link to past sessions and other resources if we it comes up
<Pendulum> I think it's worth doing a session
<Pendulum> it's a good intro for new people
 * Pendulum says this after showing up in the UW channel after/during the last UOW ;)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep and now we can have slides and stuff right?
<pleia2> akgraner: yep! :)
 * akgraner is out of the loop on Lernid  shhhh don't tell anyone
<pleia2> and by then classbot will post the slide URL in channel so people in regular IRC can easily download and follow them too
<akgraner> oh that rocks!
<pleia2> I just have come to see the "why does UW exist" as a defensive justification, there isn't a "why does kubuntu exist" session ;)
<pleia2> and we've become a pretty strong project in the past year
<akgraner> pleia2, I agree...
<akgraner> yeah and I would like to say here is what we accomplished during he Lucid cycle and here is what our goals are for -M and here is how you can help!
<pleia2> perfect :)
<Pendulum> sounds good to me!
<Pendulum> also if we just assume we should exist we may get fewer questions (since we're not positing the question ourselves)
<akgraner> yeppers
 * AlanBell wonders where the UOW announcement is
<akgraner> AlanBell, not an announce for UOW but the Call for sessions
<AlanBell> ah ok, where is that then :-)
<akgraner> I sent it to the UW list, and jcastro sent it loco-contacts and someother lists
<akgraner> AlanBell,  -devel and -users as well
<AlanBell> I should read my email a bit more really
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> hehe
 * AlanBell is at inbox 11138
<akgraner> AlanBell, :-/  are those mailing lists?
<AlanBell> I have a couple of lists there, plus everything else
<AlanBell> never really got my head round folders
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I live for tags and folders in emails
<AlanBell> my desk is a big pile of stuff. If I want to find things then I search for them. Same in email.
<Pendulum> I wish my desk was as easy to search as my e-mail :-/
<AlanBell> really like the idea of a programme guide for open week
<Pendulum> wasn't there one last open week?
<Pendulum> or supposed to be one?
<Pendulum> (I feel like there was a link I never clicked on)
<AlanBell> there was, just come across it myself
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UOW-booklet.pdf
<AlanBell> I think I was slightly confused between open week and developer week
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-05
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> Good grief, I thought we were smarter than the average voters. Of the 55 people who've voted, a whopping 15 haven't validated the votes by the tokens.
<elky> At 30 voters, we had 30 validated vote sets.
<nigelb> oh?
 * elky headdesks
<nigelb> just 30 votes?
<elky> no, 40 validated sets now. 15 unvalidated sets
<nigelb> too lazy?
<nigelb> or just spam?
<elky> I set up a little reporting page so I could monitor progress a little. "There were 55 voters registered and 40 vote sets were validated by email tokens."
<elky> no, they seem like valid addresses.
<elky> The reporting page will be shown once it's all over. But still... 15/55 is a lot of people who haven't followed the instructions.
<AlanBell> the first 30 followed the instructions and the following 15 all didn't?
<nigelb> which were kind of clear
<elky> AlanBell, first 30 did, 15 of the next 25 did not.
 * AlanBell fails at adding up
 * AlanBell blames lunch at the pub
<nigelb> AlanBell: lost senses by 2 pm?
<elky> food coma!
<nigelb> speaking of food, I'm hungry.  need to order dinner
<elky> I'm kind of wondering if a large influx of non-english speaking folk might be to blame
<nigelb> there are limitations to translations we can give
<nigelb> but stories were in english anyway
<nigelb> (mostly)
<akgraner> hey all just posted email on the goal/blueprints we didn't get a chance to go over in the meeting - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-March/002545.html
<akgraner> Can someone grab it and add it to the forums please :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: aloha
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey!
<nigelb> Pendulum: dropped joining a few channels?
<Pendulum> nigelb: I can't autojoin at work (which is probably a good thing) and, well, I'm at work, so I try to keep to a few channels so I don't get too distracted
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
<akgraner> Pendulum, issyl0 you have mail :-)
<issyl0> akgraner: aah, thanks!
<akgraner> issyl0, it's about 300 words too long  :-(
<Pendulum> akgraner: thanks!
<issyl0> We'll trim it down, I've already noticed some double words
<issyl0> akgraner: interesting though!
<akgraner> yeah :-)
<akgraner> I am terrible at editing my own stuff :-/
<issyl0> Pendulum: does gDocs editing sound alright, easier?
<Pendulum> issyl0: sure
<Pendulum> e-mail me :)
<Pendulum> (sorry, in the middle of sorting my lunch while at work)
<issyl0> No worries.
<issyl0> akgraner: the America Dairy Goat Association?  :O
<issyl0> akgraner: is it OK if the one :-) gets removed?
 * issyl0 doesn't know if that'll trim it, but hey :)
<akgraner> issyl0, yeah that's fine :-)  it was just one of those quirky things
<Pendulum> I am going to fight to figure out how to tighten without trimming that last question just because it made me laugh :)
<pleia2> speaking of which, Pendulum on track for FCM interview?
<Pendulum> pleia2: yes :)
<Pendulum> you'll have it either tomorrow or Sunday
<pleia2> I tend to do a bit of editing, so sunday cuts it close
<Pendulum> okay
<pleia2> but it should be fine this time around
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> it's mostly just a matter of figuring out the best editing in what we currently have
<Pendulum> I'll have a chance to look at it tonight
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-06
<elky> Word of warning: Mikeeusa has come back out of his cave again. Please be vigilant.
<valorie> ugh
<MichelleQ> elky: thanks for the heads up
 * valorie wonders if he is a registered freenode user?
<valorie> probably not, since he always uses TOR
<MichelleQ> is he known to have other nicks?
<elky> MichelleQ, yeah, but if someone starts talks about assaulting 13yrold girls to force them in to marriage and motherhood -- it's him.
<MichelleQ> elky: I've heard of his stunts in the past.  Will keep an eye out.
<MichelleQ> I know we were talking about expanding who has ops & doing an ops crash course type thing.  Perhaps we should move forward with that?
<akgraner> elky, thanks for the heads up!
<valorie> am I crazy, or is there a "semi-op" available on freenode
<valorie> where people have the power to send people out of the channel with prejudice?
<valorie> if so, ALL regulars should have that
<MichelleQ> agreed
<valorie> we basically locked down Linuxchix a few months ago
<valorie> moderated, and then helped people get auto-voice
<valorie> it was a pain, but I think we all learned a lot too
<valorie> that wouldn't work in our main channel here
<valorie> but demi-ops would, if that's available
<maco2_> valorie: lemme check
<maco2_> i wonder if setting channel flag +b on a person means that person is banned or means that person gains the ability to kickban?
<valorie>  On freenode, bans can take one of two main forms. The most common form is +b nick!user@host.
<valorie> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<maco2_> yeah but is that a channel flag?
<maco2_> im wondering if i could set a channel flag of +b on valorie and have that mean she can kickban but not do other op stuff or if itd mean she was banned :P
<valorie> I'm pretty sure you would be banning me
<valorie> which would be unkind, since you invited me here in the first place
<valorie> well, to the main channel
<maco2_> hehe ok
<valorie> I must have been dreaming
<valorie> I've noticed that I dream about / in IRC lately
<maco2_> huh?
<MichelleQ> o.O
<MichelleQ> huh?
<valorie> seriously
<valorie> I don't think I'm typing in my sleep, though
<valorie> I hope
<valorie> something tells me I need to get out more
<valorie> lol
<MichelleQ> hey valorie... perhaps you need a nap?
<MichelleQ> or out, that'd work, too
<valorie> my "out" lately is to see my dad
<valorie> starting to seem like a tunnel
<valorie> need to get out and watch a movie or something
<MichelleQ> Indeed.  Take yourself out someplace.
<maco2_> valorie: spend time with colin?
<valorie> I went down there last weekend
<valorie> it was great!
<valorie> I need to get up to out cabin, really
<valorie> and just breath the mountain air a bit
<valorie> maybe next week after we get the Amarok Insider out
<MichelleQ> ooh, mountain air
<valorie> it's just outside of Mt. Rainier Nat. Park
<valorie> absolutely wonderful
<MichelleQ> nice!
<MichelleQ> was just talking to a girlfriend about how I could use some beach time.
<valorie> beaches are pretty cold still
<valorie> but that's good air, for sure
<pleia2> I have irced in dreams before, but it's hardly strange :) I irc all day
<pleia2> (well, it might be strange for normal people...)
<valorie> exactly, pleia2
<valorie> normal people
<valorie> lol
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> I had a nightmare about IRC
<valorie> that doesn't sound good
<valorie> although it makes me feel more normal
<valorie> is THAT bad?
<valorie> lol
<MichelleQ> I dream of chickens.
<MichelleQ> and other equally bizarre things
<akgraner> lol
<valorie> when we had cluckers, I did too
<valorie> they are rather peaceful creatures
<MichelleQ> I've never actually owned a chicken
<valorie> the sound they make at dusk is one of my favorite sounds
<valorie> we had 10 or so
<valorie> when the kids were young
<valorie> it was lovely except when the chickenhouse got icky
<MichelleQ> Some day I'll have lots of land.
<valorie> we just have a big lot
<akgraner> one of the magazines they had on the planes I Flew recently had an article in it about chickens as pets
<pleia2> my little sister had a chicken for a pet once
<valorie> they really don't take tons of space
<pleia2> ugh ugh, I do not like birds, and chickens are gross :(
<pleia2> it lived in our garage, very strange
<MichelleQ> we're so random.  I love it.
<valorie> oops, we should take this to the main channel
<valorie> not fair to make people trawl through this for project stuff
<AlanBell> pleia2: chickens are lovely!
<valorie> fear is fear though
<valorie> my brain tells me that spiders are cool, useful
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> but my body still reacts with fear
<valorie> birds are lil dinosaurs, after all
<AlanBell> they are, I have three lovely little dinosaurs in the garden
 * AlanBell goes to clean out the chickenhouse
<elky> delicious dinosaurs.
 * elky also nudges this back to -women where the conversation got moved to anyway
<Pendulum> pleia2: interview has been e-mailed :)
<nhandler> Pendulum: Where is that interview for?
<Pendulum> nhandler: full circle
<nhandler> Pendulum: Nice. And you've seen that they've been getting posted on the Fridge as well, right?
<Pendulum> yes :)
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: thanks :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: is there a photo?
<czajkowski> pleia2: feeling better?
<pleia2> czajkowski: not really, I think I'm going to go zone out to silly 80s hackers movies
<czajkowski> pleia2: sounds like a good saturday
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> I've being doing loco council work, upgraded machine logged bugs and now onto some other work
<pleia2> yay
<IdleOne> you should share your desktop so we can all watch :)
 * IdleOne likes old geeky movies
<IdleOne> Movie night @ -women :)
<MichelleQ> hi all
<nhandler> o/
<MichelleQ> how are you, nhandler?
<nhandler> MichelleQ: Ok, you?
<MichelleQ> tired, but good.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-07
<akgraner> hey all SCaLE 8x - Exhibit Floor interviews http://hriday.org/blog/?p=2948
<pleia2> on our the front page of wiki, I assume we want to add this channel?
<pleia2> right now we just have the other one
<akgraner> pleia2, yep
<pleia2> ok, hmm... how to structure this
<akgraner> what about #ubuntu-women-project  and just say in after the info (it is recommended you join both channels) and then link to the  guidelines page or something
<akgraner> pleia2, that works too :-)
<pleia2> yeah maybe, my solution looks a bit crowded
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I'll look at it again in the morning
<akgraner> thx :-)
<Pendulum> pleia2: bah, forgot to send you the pic. I'll send it now
<pleia2> Pendulum: np, akgraner sent it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: oh! link to your rss feed for planet :)
<Pendulum> hmm... does any one have any ideas where I can get info on this? every 10 minutes or so I get an error popup saying that there was an error loading or saving config info for evolution-alarm-notify
<Pendulum> jere
<Pendulum> *here's the thing, I don't use evolution
<jussi01> Pendulum: tried looking at the list of running programs with "ps aux" ?
<Pendulum> well it's also telling me that it's failing to reach the configuration server
<Pendulum> what am I looking for on the list of running programs?
<JanC> configuration server is probably gnome-settings-daemon ?
<JanC> unless it's referring to evolution-data-server maybe
<Pendulum> full error message is:
<Pendulum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/390535/
<Pendulum> (sorry, I know I'm asking stupid questions but it's because I'm not quite sure what I'm looking for to change or fix)
<JanC> is this lucid or karmic?
<JanC> """Failed to get connection to session: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-EpyjzJ7Vt9: Connection refused""" seems to be the important part
<Pendulum> karmic
<Pendulum> yeah
<JanC> do you still have that after logout/login or didn't try that yet?
<Pendulum> it's been doing it for several weeks consistently
<JanC> hm, weird
<Pendulum> I've restarted several times in those several weeks
<JanC> I guess something doesn't get started properly in your X/GNOME session
<JanC> is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<Pendulum> one thing that did start happening (but long before this started up) is when I restart (this is a VM on MacOS using VMWare), it'll often take me several log-ins where I log in and then it just brings me back to the log-in screen a couple times
<Pendulum> I'm starting to wonder if it's related
<Pendulum> (the log-in issue has gotten worse in the last couple weeks)
<JanC> hm, silly question: do you have enough diskspace left inside the VM?
<Pendulum> I should
<Pendulum> it's a 20gig VM and I'm using less than 7 gigs
<Pendulum> and I can't see anything saying that gnome-settings-daemon is running, no
<JanC> hm, normally you wouldn't even see the correct Gtk theme etc. if that was true
<pleia2> oops, looks like we never moved over our team reports stuff to the main TeamReports wiki
<Pendulum> I may be seeing wrong
<JanC> it's listed as /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon in htop on my karmic desktop
<Pendulum> ah, I found something that says it's sleeping
<Pendulum> (using the GUI route of system monitor and the processes tab)
<pleia2> there
<JanC> sleeping just means it's not busy at the moment, so that's okay
<JanC> Pendulum: what happens if you open the Appearance configuration applet?
<Pendulum> it gives me the Appearance COnfiguration Applet and shows my settings
<Pendulum> (correctly)
<JanC> so, the settings daemon is working fine
<Pendulum> yeah
<JanC> anyway, you can probably just disable evolution-alarm-notify
<Pendulum> okay, will try that :)
<Pendulum> thank you :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> g'day czajkowski
<czajkowski> i'm not a aussie or a kiwi
<pleia2> ok
<czajkowski> pleia2: you dont watch aussie tv shows
<czajkowski> g'day mate
<pleia2> aaahh
<pleia2> I just use it as a general "I can't calculate time zones, "g'day" tends to always be safe in irc" ;)
<czajkowski> aloha :D
<pleia2> I am not hawaiian!
<pleia2> ;)
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> it's a protocol
<MichelleQ> howdy!
<nigelb> howdy MichelleQ :)
<Pendulum> hi MichelleQ
<MichelleQ> how's everyone?
<nigelb> MichelleQ: slightly insomniac for today ;)
<MichelleQ> ugh!
<MarkDude> So, I have Zuchinni,  ground cherry& basil seeds If anyone else wants any
<JanC> "ground cherry" ?
<JanC> oh, that, weird name  :P
<MarkDude> JanC on the east coast of the US they are more commonly called cape goosberries, they are a tomatillo relative http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/UbuntuLogos/100_9966.JPG
<MarkDude> They are great in salsa & pasta sauce http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/UbuntuLogos/100_9965.JPG I have some stuff with more unusual names, my favorite is the tibetan green cherry, it tastes unlike anything I have ever tasted, yes, their flesh is green. The ground cherries can stay fresh on the ground or wherever for a month or 2
<JanC> MarkDude: I know similar plants over here, the name just sounded weird to me  ☺
<JanC> found out at wikipedia what it was
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-01
<akgraner> here is the link to hypatia keynote at SCaLE 9x - http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12958687
<akgraner> here is the link to Jane Silber's Key note as well  - http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12986617
<akgraner> oh and here are the UpSCaLE talks (think Lightning talks) - http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12946739
<valorie> thanks, akgraner!
<akgraner> valorie, you're very welcome :-)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-02
<AlanBell> stats will be updated later, someone has deleted their launchpad profile without being removed from the groups so I need to add more error trapping or find out who it is and get them removed properly
<nigelb> AlanBell: now that daniel is in, you can ask him
<AlanBell> wow, total number of members dropped this month
<AlanBell> 638 to 633
<nigelb> o.O
<AlanBell> 5.06%
<AlanBell> 32 out of 601
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> 32 out of 633
<AlanBell> no new female members since hajni
<AlanBell> and skaet is not on the Americas list for this month
<nigelb> probably next month
<AlanBell> hmm. maybe. I have updated the graph, it shows a rise, but only because of people leaving
<nigelb> that's the thing with graphs
<nigelb> It can show anything you want to show ;)
<AlanBell> lies, damn lies and statistics
 * AlanBell updates http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<vish> AlanBell: how did membership drop? are people removing themselves from Ubuntu membership? was that only female members or total M+W drop?
 * vish wondering why folks would quit..
<AlanBell> some expire
<vish> ah!
<AlanBell> one person seems to have deleted their launchpad profile and stormed off in a huff
<vish> yea, its a 1 week notification for renewal(atleast on other teams) and it could be easy to let it expire if we are not around during that week..
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-04
<AlanBell> 56
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-05
<pleia2> hmm, who all ended up blogging about sponsorship? I know valorie and I did
<pleia2> (sorry for being so out of it, SCaLE+work+flu has made this past week a blur)
<jledbetter> pleia2, I did
<jledbetter> pleia2, And asked a few folks personally I felt should apply
<pleia2> ah yes!
 * pleia2 adds to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-06
<pleia2> elky: when you get a chance, can you update https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals WRT contests? Will we end up doing one this cycle? If not, can it be marked as deferred?
<elky> pleia2, mark it as deferred, life has rather got in the way this release unfortunately
<elky> If someone else wants to do the legwork then sure, but I can't unfortunately :(
<pleia2> elky: ok, I'll mark it as deferred for now and bring it up at our meeting on thursday :)
<elky> I did
<elky> er, marked it that is
<elky> I think, unless it failed to stick
<pleia2> oh you did! thanks
<pleia2> lp has been loading badly for me all day, had to refresh
<AlanBell> pleia2: looks like the wiki theme didn't quite get made available either
<pleia2> AlanBell: nope, my last email in RT had some suggestions but they haven't been put into place yet
<elky> This was weeks ago, yeah?
<pleia2> sunday
<pleia2> so just one week ago :)
<pleia2> they've been pretty quick to reply lately, this portion is taking a bit longer
<elky> Hmm, can't say I've ever had rt respond within a week...
<pleia2> yeah, it was shocking - both a -women and an xubuntu ticket I submitted were replied to just a few days
<pleia2> still waiting on final xubuntu thing too, but progress++
<AlanBell> yeah there was a conversation going on then it kind of stalled
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-02-29
<pleia2> moved the index.html info from ubuntu-women.org to wiki.ubuntu-women.org/About and finally put in the request to point the domain at the wiki :)
<pleia2> akgraner: I hope to do the summary of your class on Saturday tonight and send it over to you for review, sorry for the delay!
<pleia2> akgraner: also, if you could update the blueprint for accuracy re: decided direction of mentoring that'd be great: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<akgraner> pleia2, sure thanks for doing that and I'll get the bp updated as well
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-03-03
<pleia2> ubuntu-women.org now properly redirects to wiki.ubuntu-women.org :)
<pleia2> it is done!
<pleia2> that Home page of the wiki is immutable except for admins, those of us listed here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/AdminGroup
<pleia2> so we shouldn't have to be too concerned about vandalism (everything except our static index page has been on the wiki for years anyway)
<AlanBell> \o/
<elky> yaaaay!
 * nigelb high fives pleia2 
<Guest7766> Expert Tips On Mind - Blowing Blow Jobs http://alturl.com/jdb4v
<pleia2> notes from the session last week are up :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays/CommunityManager
<pleia2> (and blogged, dented, facebooked, g+ed and all that!)
<pangolin> :)
<pangolin> UROCK!
<pleia2> akgraner rocks :)
<pangolin> she does
<pangolin> I think I missed her interview with Jono :/
<pangolin> she did a hangout I was hoping to watch
<pangolin> or she is going to be doing, but I don;t remember where i read about it
<pleia2> yeah, that was a few days ago
<pangolin> darn gnarbbles
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-02-27
<pdurbin> this was well worth listening to: http://theshipshow.com/2014/02/myths-archetypes-heroes-and-imposters/
<pdurbin> "@dovely illustrates some of the situations women in tech have to deal with; the #thatwomen tag has more"
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-02-27
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Project Harvest Development Planning Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Feb 27 21:58:58 2015 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC | Project Harvest Development Planning Meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> Who is all for the meeting?
<belkinsa> o/ Sakti
<Sakti> Hi Svetlana! How are you?
<belkinsa> I'm fine, just waiting for the other one t o show up
<Sakti> There she is. Hi Sugetha!
<belkinsa> How are you?
<belkinsa> Prefect.
<sugetha> Hi everyone
<belkinsa> You guys ready for the meeting?
<Sakti> yeah.
<sugetha> yup
<belkinsa> Okay.  The bugs are here;
<belkinsa> #link https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest
<Sakti> Okay. how do we go about picking them?
<belkinsa> I think we need to tackle the high importance ones first
<Sakti> what does the status denote?
<belkinsa> Sakti, I think we look at them and figure out if you can do it.
<Sakti> incomplete, confirmed and so on?
<belkinsa> We are looking at comnfirmed ones.
<belkinsa> We can start with this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/617256
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617256 in harvest "Make reloading of opportunity list possible" [High,Confirmed]
<Sakti> that makes sense
<belkinsa> Who wants this bug?
<Sakti> dumb question, which is the website these bugs are assigned to?
<belkinsa> #link http://harvest.ubuntu.com/
<belkinsa> This one
<belkinsa> Code is here:
<belkinsa> #link https://code.launchpad.net/harvest
<sugetha> And how do I go about knocking these bugs out? And what version control do you use? How do I incorporate the changes into the code?
<belkinsa> You submit patches and Daniel Holbach  will look at them.
<sugetha> Is there some documentation that could help newbies like myself knock out bugs?
<belkinsa> There should be, give me a sec
<Sakti> where do we submit the patches?
<belkinsa> #link https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugBranchLinks
<belkinsa> And also
<belkinsa> #link https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<sugetha> are there any guidelines for posting patches?
<Sakti> these bugs are the bugs on the harvest webpage or ubuntu?
<belkinsa> Sakti, harvest and sugetha, I think there isn't.
<Sakti> I am thinking out loud here, if I am to solve that bug, which says ./opportunities page has some bugs,
<Sakti> i would go look for it's code, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest/trunk/files/head:/harvest/
<Sakti> there right?
<belkinsa> Oh, the patches are through your own personal branch that goes to LP
<belkinsa> Yes, but you need to check out the code to work on it
<Sakti> ya the code inside opportunities folder
<belkinsa> Yup, it sould be organized based on what it is of harvest
<sugetha> Is there any documentation to build the entire project and see if my code fixes the project?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<belkinsa> #link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest/trunk/view/head:/INSTALL
<belkinsa> #link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~harvest-dev/harvest/trunk/view/head:/HACKING
<belkinsa> This too.
<sugetha> alright thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Sakti> Svetlana, to be sure, I should start with the first branch in https://code.launchpad.net/harvest right?
<belkinsa> Yes, I think those other ones are pathes
<belkinsa> patches*
<belkinsa> The first one is the main one.
<Sakti> alright cool. so when we start submitting patches, our branches will be listed down right?
<belkinsa> I think so.
<sugetha> cool
<belkinsa> Sorry for not giving the information before the meeting.
<sugetha> I will take one bug for now and see how I fare and then take in more once I knock that off?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Sakti, you may also.
<sugetha> I will take this: #886171
<Sakti> I will do the same aswell. I haven't worked with launchpad before. So it will be a good starting point to get used to it
<Sakti> I will take #617256
<belkinsa> Perfect, assign yourselves to those two.
<sugetha> Done
<belkinsa> And I saw/
<belkinsa> And before we close, can we set a deadline for these two?
<belkinsa> And I will work on this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/harvest/+bug/1426574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426574 in harvest "Documentation Needed" [High,Triaged]
<Sakti> Sure.
<belkinsa> How long long do you think it needs to be?
<Sakti> before committing to anything, can we take a look at the codebase over the weekend and come up with a deadline next week?
<belkinsa> Sure, that works.
<sugetha> I am not sure how to commit to a deadline. I have no idea how to use the interface and I don't know how long that would take m
<sugetha> *me
<Sakti> awesome
<sugetha> yes that seems like a good idea, sakti
<belkinsa> sugetha, right, I forgot but let's try Sakti's idea.
<belkinsa> We can have a follow up meeting or we can do it via e-mail for the deadline.
<sugetha> yes
<Sakti> Ya either works. :)
<belkinsa> Perfect.
<belkinsa> Anything else?
<belkinsa> Actually, afterthought, it will be done via e-mail as I have a class and an exam to study for.
<Sakti> No that'd be all I think from myside. Am sure I might have more questions once I bite into the codebase
<Sakti> email works too :)
<belkinsa> Sakti, alright, Daniel Holbach can help you also.
<sugetha> email works good too
<belkinsa> Perfect.
<sugetha> how do we reach out to him?
<belkinsa> dholbach@ubuntu.com is his e-mail
<Sakti> Got it..
<sugetha> alrighty
<belkinsa> Anything else?
<sugetha> no that would be all
<belkinsa> Afterthought.  Do you guys use Trello by any chance?
<Sakti> No that's it I think
<sugetha> yes we do
<Sakti> Ya I do..
<belkinsa> You want to use a board on there for the deadlines?
<sugetha> sure
<Sakti> Ya that's ideal too.
<belkinsa> E-mails please
<belkinsa> Never mind, I have them
<belkinsa> Sent.
<Sakti> Added!
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<sugetha> Done aswell
<belkinsa> Thank you
<sugetha> Is there anything else?
<belkinsa> Nope. I will end the meeting if we are set.
<Sakti> Ya I think we are set. Lets continue adding to trello board if you think of some activity that we might have missed.
<belkinsa> Thank you all for coming to this meeting and sure, I will.
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday March 10th at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Feb 27 22:46:20 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-02-27-21.58.moin.txt
<Sakti> Sure. Thanks Svetlana!
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<sugetha> Alright then. TTY.
<belkinsa> Enjoy your weekend you two.
<Sakti> Thanks! You too. :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-03-04
<jkhan> hi
